# Where goats are permitted to tread



## Woodsyfeller (9 mo ago)

I live in Pacific Northwest in Washington and there are a lot of trails around me. Pack animals are allowed in national park but goats are not recognized as a pack animals.

What i would like to know are there other areas where you are not allowed to use pack goats.

I plan on doing my goat training by hiking the Olympic Discovery Trail that goes from Port Townsend all the way out to the coast i figured do it in small sections each week. Until we hike it all.
Most of the trail is on private land with some spots crossing the national parks.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!
There is a member who likely has an answer for you.
@Damfino


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

@goathiker


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Call the park and ask.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah, why would a goat on a leash be different than a horse being ridden or as a pack horse/mule? I don't recall having to clean up horse poop when riding trails...

Kelly


----------



## Woodsyfeller (9 mo ago)

I know i can just call national park what i was asking are there known areas that goats are forbidden. This sport is fairly new and dont want to rock a boat going into areas not supposed to. I think we are all representatives of the sport and was hoping by hiking the discovery trail it will help make others aware of goat packing as an option.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is why you have to ask the park, to know.
Different places, different rules.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Woodsyfeller said:


> I know i can just call national park what i was asking are there known areas that goats are forbidden. This sport is fairly new and dont want to rock a boat going into areas not supposed to. I think we are all representatives of the sport and was hoping by hiking the discovery trail it will help make others aware of goat packing as an option.


There is a place in Olympia Washington that sells wethers as pack goats, I wonder if they have more local info. I’m also looking at getting into hiking with my boys and live outside of Olympia off 101. Interested in your experience. Edelweiss Acres - Oberhasli Goats


----------



## Woodsyfeller (9 mo ago)

I have a close friend that works for national parks and he told me if dogs are allowed so are pack goats. They usually follow same rules as dogs being on leashes ect.. I need to start taking the time to go on hikes soon. Just been so busy with construction projects and fencing new goat pens just haven't gotten the time to do it yet. It will still be a few years before they are big enough to actually pack gear but I need to get them out and learn the process.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Woodsyfeller said:


> I have a close friend that works for national parks and he told me if dogs are allowed so are pack goats. They usually follow same rules as dogs being on leashes ect.. I need to start taking the time to go on hikes soon. Just been so busy with construction projects and fencing new goat pens just haven't gotten the time to do it yet. It will still be a few years before they are big enough to actually pack gear but I need to get them out and learn the process.


Yeah I’ve just been working on leash training my boys. My older wether is far too headstrong for a leash. He just fights. I tried a halter for him and… Nope! He will follow me anywhere but he also had a tendency to eat poisonous plants so he really can’t be off leash.


----------

